# Choosing my First Gun - Leaning to XD



## kcinnick (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been lurking for a few weeks now, and I finally went Gun Shopping today. I went in looking for a 9mm by Glock, S&W M&P, and SA XD9. I had those in my mind from browsing the forum and everyone of the 3 places I went to said I was steered in the right direction, so thanks to anyone who posted about these guns.

I decided I do not like the way a glock feels at all. I don't like the fact that the glock has grooves for your fingers and forces you to place your fingers a certain way, it just did not feel right. I really liked the S&W M&P felt while holding it, but I really did not like the feel of the trigger. The XD9 did not feel quite as good as the M&P but it was still comfortable and pulling the trigger felt natural.

I have set up to go rent a XD9 Friday and they are going to assist me with the basics and give me some shooting tips at a local firing range. While I was there they had an XDM9 and they said it was a great upgrade over the XD9 for $100 more. I was curious what practical advantages the XDM had over the XD for a first gun. It is a little steep to get into the door, but if it a much better gun I will go that route. Basically I am looking for advice and I am open to any suggestions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rent the M&P too, if you can. The odds are, if it feels better, you will probably like how it shoots better as well.

Also, see if the range offers any pistol courses (NRA, etc.).

Good luck and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Why do these "short lists" never seem to include the CZ 75, FNP-9, Sig 250 or 226, or Beretta 92? We (as a forum) should just standardize the "list of seven 9mm 4-inch-barrel pistols that all new gun buyers should consider." This could go along with the list of "four good 9mm pistols for under $400" and the list of "six good 9mm 3-inch-barrel pistols."

I'll let someone else figure out the right categories for self-defense revolvers, .40 S&Ws, and .45 ACPs.


----------



## kcinnick (Nov 15, 2008)

I looked at some other guns also. I looked at guns from Walther, Sig and H&K mostly they cost more than I would like to spend. I also looked at Revolvers from S&W, Taurus, Ruger that I can remember the brands right now. I really liked the S&W revolvers but that will probably be my second gun. I can sense a magazine load limit coming for auto loaders, but I think revolvers should remain politically untouched for the forseable future.

Unfortunatly the M&P is not available for rent or I would rent it also. Both the XD and S&W were comfortable, it was just the contour of the S&W was comfortable in one hand but when I held the guns with both hands there was very little difference in how they felt, and the XD trigger felt more natural to me.

The place where I think I am going to buy a gun at offers a CC class for $115 that includes the NRA begining pistol course and all required paperwork, pictures, etc., range time and the actual CC class. The the wonderful state of Louisiana charges you another $100 + fingerprint fees. Their prices are only about 5% over Buds prices and some of the guns are actually cheaper than Buds.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

JustRick said:


> Why do these "short lists" never seem to include the CZ 75, FNP-9, Sig 250 or 226, or Beretta 92? We (as a forum) should just standardize the "list of seven 9mm 4-inch-barrel pistols that all new gun buyers should consider." This could go along with the list of "four good 9mm pistols for under $400" and the list of "six good 9mm 3-inch-barrel pistols."
> 
> I'll let someone else figure out the right categories for self-defense revolvers, .40 S&Ws, and .45 ACPs.


The S&W M&P is 4inch barrel...


----------

